# anal glands



## Mom2Sadie (Jan 28, 2008)

I took my cockapoo to get groomed yesterday and I specifically told them to make sure and express his anal glands because he's been scooting his butt across the floor.

Today, he's STILL doing it. Do I assume they weren't expressed or could something else be causing him to do that??


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Maybe they didn't do or maybe they are impacted or infected or maybe your dog has worms.

Usually, with scent gland problems, there is a tell-tale odor. With my lab, it smelled a lot like skunk.

I'd think about taking a stool sample to the vet and maybe have an exam as well.


----------



## TFTpwnsYou (May 22, 2007)

What Ron said. And if they did express them they usually do that during the bath. And if the dog was stressed during the grooming they could have filled right back up and the expression didn't even matter. If he keeps it up I'd take him to the vet to get it checked for sure.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

I'd also like to add that sometimes your dog will continue to scoot for a day or two after glands are expressed because they feel funny or irritated in that area.
Also, most groomers don't express internally, so if he has deep glands or like Ron said, impacted ect, he will need to see your vet.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Ditto to what everyone else has said...good luck figuring out what is going on...he may just like to itch his butt too...Lol!


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

He may have worms, an itch or possibly the AG's were not expressed completely. If he continues to scoot, please have him examined by a vet soon. BTW if it is a problem with the anal glands it will not go away by itself.


----------

